# WTB... Vintage Electronic Watch



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone have anything cheap available, working or not?


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I have sent you a pm.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, but I never received your PM, I have PM'd you now.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Still looking...


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

there is a vintage digi-ani on the trade sales at the mo


----------

